# My story!



## Donna (: (Apr 8, 2012)

I got told last week that i will not be able to conceive naturally   I'm 20 and i have been with my partner for 6years this November. Its hard to take in but i pretend to everyone its ok, but its not at all and i dont know how to deal with it....

Ive had chronic pains since i was about 12/13, i always said something wasn't right...

I got rushed into hospital when i was 15 with my appendix, they rushed me to surgery and removed them... i was sore after surgery but that was expected but about 3 days later i got the worst pain i had ever felt, it was horrible! i didn't know what was going on, i thought i was going to die i was in that much pain :O the rushed me down for surgery again and an abscess on my stomach had burst sending poison all through my insides they had to try and drain as much poison out as possible and it badly affected everything down there, also from the appendicitis i got Pelvic Inflammatory Disease which affected everything too. This all happened in Germany, my dad was in the army so we lived there, it was horrible not understanding what was wrong with me because i didn't understand anything they said, they did however tell me i had little scarring on my tubes and ovaries which wouldn't affect me. I work up with drains in the body getting all the poison out, it was horrific but i knew it needed to be done! Once i got out of hospital i took a while to recover but once i did i was still getting pains, but worse every now and then.... i went to the doctors god nows how many times they all said the same ''its period pains'  but i knew something was wrong!!

I moved back to england last year and pains were getting worse, went to doctor they sent me for scans - i had cyst on my ovaries, they said go back in 6weeks to see if it would still be there ..... 6more weeks of pain went by, i went back and it was still there! they sent me to a gyne specialist, he scanned me and decided to do keyhole to removed it. I got my operation date, it came quick.... i thought it was going to be really straight forward but things soon changed after surgery. 

When they went in everything was a MESS!! He didn't say much after surgery as i was drowsey so i had a consultation with him a few weeks later, at the consultation he showed me all the pictures and explained what was wrong - when i was in hospital when i was 15 everything that happened left me with horrific scarring and had caused my bowl, bladder, tubes, ovaries and everything else to basically mesh together. He explained what he'd have to do to attach everything but explained that it may cause damage to my bowl resulting in maybe having to get a colostomy bag :O he then hit me with the hardest news every - he said as the scarring was so bad he suspected that i wouldn't be able to conceive naturally, i then told him i got my implant out in my arm when i was 16 and had been having unprotected sex since then and he told me that i wont be able to conceive naturally as there was no way that i shouldn't of conceived yet as I'm young and healthy but everything down there is so bad that if wont happen. 

It has broke my heart, i dont know how to deal with it.

I want some advice or to talk to people about their experiences of being told so i can talk to someone who understands. Me and my partner have talked a little about IVF but we decided to discuss it more after my operation to correct everything but i would like to know more about IVF ( how its done, what happens, EVERYTHING)

I just need to talk to someone about it ........


----------



## lauren.x (Oct 24, 2011)

hi Donna,

i didn't want to read and run, i don't know what you are going through with some of the things and it must be hard for you to go through such pain and not know what was happening, and you must be so fed up!!!  

i have pcos and been trying for over 4 years with my husband (sometimes hard when he is away he is in army too) we have to go back to the hospital as meds aren't helping me   so we might have to look into ivf or something, i have a book called what to expect before expecting and that has everyting in it and i find it helpful and even on here and the web has so much info that hopefully will help you and your partner.

when you go back to the doctors i would ask for as much info as possible, write down what you want to know before you go so you don't forget (if like me  i always forget lol) yes you have not conceived but you never know, there is always hope even tho it doesn't feel like it sometimes !  hopefully once you have the surgery that will help you. 

hope this helps if not I'm sure someone else with have more good info for you 

all the best and lots of hugs  

Lauren xx


----------



## Shoegirl10 (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi, I was in the same situation as you  I had my appendix out when I was 8 it had burst and it was life or death. I had open surgery and it was only until I had the laporoscopy that showed I had extensive adhesions and would never conceive naturally. This was in December before Christmas! We started ivf in January and got my bfp on the first go! Ivf was designed for people with tubal problems. I'm due my 12 week scan in a few weeks. Please don't give up xx


----------



## Donna (: (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks lauren.x your positivity helps alot, i am fed up but 32 days til my op so im hoping after that ill know more!

Rome10 it seems like youve went through what i went though - the surgeon kept saying 'adhesions adhesions adhesions' and i didnt understand what he meant until i asked. It would be good to talk to you more in detail and talk about your ivf and everything - i just dont understand :S reading things alot but its just not sinking in i dont undestand the whole process. hope we can talk more, if thats ok with you xx


----------

